# My Ni...



## Pressed Flowers (Oct 8, 2014)

shinynotshiny said:


> Hm.
> 
> Hmm.
> 
> ...


NGL, all I got from her questionnaire was strong Se. @Living dead and I already know that while we may be alike somewhere, externally and perhaps internally there are some things very different about us. I think her questionnaire responded more to the "different" to me.


----------



## Immolate (Mar 8, 2015)

alittlebear said:


> NGL, all I got from her questionnaire was strong Se. @Living dead and I already know that while we may be alike somewhere, externally and perhaps internally there are some things very different about us. I think her questionnaire responded more to the "different" to me.



Agreed. Lots of Se.


----------



## Darkbloom (Aug 11, 2013)

Do you think *Te* could maybe exaggerate appearance of Se since it's such a (possibly) aggressive function?
I'm really feeling Pi>Pe


----------



## Immolate (Mar 8, 2015)

Living dead said:


> Do you think *Te* could maybe exaggerate appearance of Se since it's such a (possibly) aggressive function?
> I'm really feeling Pi>Pe



I'm not really seeing Te, though.

Anyone else?


----------



## owlet (May 7, 2010)

I'm not really seeing Te either. Maybe ESTP who over-uses Fe? I'm still not seeing much sign of Ni overall. I find it particularly difficult telling if Ni is around though.


----------



## Darkbloom (Aug 11, 2013)

But in what ways could Ni show?


----------



## Slagasauras (Jun 26, 2013)

Fern said:


> There is no Si in this girl.


Well remember, I haven't talked to her much. I read some of her questions and she does seem like an Ni user. Did anyone settle on ENFJ or change it?


----------



## Darkbloom (Aug 11, 2013)

Slagasauras said:


> Well remember, I haven't talked to her much. I read some of her questions and she does seem like an Ni user. Did anyone settle on ENFJ or change it?


Did you see any signs of Ni or is it only because of Se?


----------



## Darkbloom (Aug 11, 2013)

I'm doing @angelcat's questionnaire now

*What motivates you in life? What do you most want to do? What do you feel would give your life purpose?*
Just...being.
Like,I wanna be exactly who I wanna be.I wanna look in the mirror every day and feel pride and admiration towards myself,like "Wow,I am _me_,who else in the world has the pleasure of saying that?"
I want people around me to feel the same way, I want them to be proud of having me.
I sound incredibly narcissistic,I know,but you probably feel the same way deep down 

*Name something you like. Now tell me WHY you like it. Do you dislike anything that is similar to it? If so, do you know WHY you like the first thing but not the second?*
As said before, I like people being proud of having me.But I don't like people being proud of me.Like, first one is "I'm so awesome,Living dead is my best friend, you should all envy me" XD and the other one is more like...idk,something like my dad would think "I invested so much effort in raising you to be like this and I succeeded,I'm so proud of you,good job"
Ofc,they can go together,but...


*What bothers you more – a lie, or an inaccuracy?*
Lie, but inaccuracy too, I often correct people because I want them to know they are wrong and I'm right XD

*Do you believe others must always come first, or that it is justified to be selfish once in awhile?*
You don't want me to answer this...
But pretty much everything I do for myself I do for others,so...

*Two of your friends get into a fight. What do you do – pick a side and defend it, or stay out of it and let them deal with the problem themselves?*Not picking a side is such a betrayal.
Ofc, I'm not gonna pick a side just for the sake of it, if I find the whole fight to be dumb I'll tell them both to just calm down but if one of them is obviously right then I'd defend them.But I also wouldn't wanna be too harsh on the other friend.It really depends on what the fight's about.

*Have you always known what you wanted to be, or do you change your mind on a regular basis as you experience new things?*
I do change my mind but there was always one thing I was certain about: I don't need,want or care about education(after high school ofc) and I have no interest in learning for the sake of getting a job or worse,"being an intellectual"
I went with my father's idea for so long because he values intellect so highly and it made me neglect things that are actually important to me.It became obvious at college, I knew I was there simply because people told me I should go to college but I looked at all those professors and how absolutely IN LOVE they are with what they teach and all those older students also in love with what they are learning and I thought "Wow,this will NEVER be me,this is pointless"

*What are your feelings about routine? If you had to completely abandon your life tomorrow, could you do it, or would you fall back into the same behaviors in your new life that you had in your old one? (Always doing something a certain way, for example.)*
Well,I could easily abandon my old life but I'd still be me,so...

*What are your feelings about the future? Optimistic or fearful? Be honest, here. Are you pessimistic about the future?*Definitely optimistic,some would say too optimistic

*What would be more likely to interest you – the promise of a new and exciting sensory experience that you have never had before (like, say, the chance to swim with dolphins), or something that provokes your imagination?*
Sensory experience,I don't have to do anything to provoke my imagination.

*Are you good at finishing things, or do you get distracted from them by new, exciting impulses?*
If I want to finish things I finish them,if I get distracted then I obviously don't wanna finish them enough. 

*Are you good at brainstorming in the moment, or do you like to process your ideas before sharing them? Say you are trying to write a story. Do you tell your friends about it, share ideas, and accept some of their ideas along with your own because they sound awesome, or do you prefer not to talk about your story until after it’s finished?*No,my ideas are not shared till I'm done. 
And I'm actually very bad at "brainstorming",I tend to get stuck on one thing and want to keep improving it and everyone else doesn't take it as seriously

*What did you act like during a crazy / super stressed / anxiety-filled period in your life?*Look at descriptions of unhealthy enneatype 2 and 4 and then combine them :th_blush: 




Sorry for being annoying, I just wanna figure this out :frustrating:


----------



## 68097 (Nov 20, 2013)

Esxp.


----------



## Darkbloom (Aug 11, 2013)

angelcat said:


> Esxp.


Even you changed your mind???:shocked:

How about ISxP?
I know introversion is hard to believe but dominant Se is even harder to be honest


----------



## 68097 (Nov 20, 2013)

Living dead said:


> Even you changed your mind???:shocked:
> 
> How about ISxP?
> I know introversion is hard to believe but dominant Se is even harder to be honest


I don't know. You probably know yourself better than I do. 

Still, Ni. I haven't seen you really use it a lot, so I balk at thinking it's one of your top-tier functions. 

I'm sorry, I wish I could explore it further with you right now -- but I can't. Company is here, and I only have a few precious minutes to steal away this morning. I'll be back later.


----------



## owlet (May 7, 2010)

Living dead said:


> Even you changed your mind???:shocked:
> 
> How about ISxP?
> I know introversion is hard to believe but dominant Se is even harder to be honest


Why is Se dominant so hard to believe? I'm just curious.


----------



## Pressed Flowers (Oct 8, 2014)

I will say - @Living dead will like every single post in your thread like an Fe user.


----------



## Darkbloom (Aug 11, 2013)

laurie17 said:


> Why is Se dominant so hard to believe? I'm just curious.


Let's start from here:Funky MBTI in Fiction â€” How Se Acts in all 4 Positions

Tertiary,pretty much perfect
And inferior is actually a bit like me when I was younger (other than being easily overwhelmed,I always liked loud music,fast car rides and similar)
First two,I _can_ go into that mode,but...honestly,first Se dom sentence annoys me,like,when people say experiences are everything and you need to experience as much as possible.No, you have to experience what you really have to experience, like, things that you need to do other things. Everything else is just impulse control issue, or trying to make time go faster when life is making you really hate time.I just feel experiences are or should be more like part of you creating some sort of perfect life rather than just experiencing things.I have no idea how to express myself here XD
Basically, I always try to make things fit the big picture, like a story in my head, it's almost like writing autobiography except not that conscious and organized,but still.
When I was depressed it was literally like writing a book, I thought of everything in terms of how it'll fit in the story of my life.Edit:I know when "depressed" is not natural state,but still,it's surprisingly real and just makes things come to surface.I say "depressed" because I don't mean actual clinical depression,more like state of misery.

I just don't have that "Party to party,live to live" thing,at all

@alittlebear thank you for supporting me staying on Fe team roud:
Not saying I can't be Fi though,but I do think I agree with bear here


----------



## owlet (May 7, 2010)

Living dead said:


> Let's start from here:Funky MBTI in Fiction â€” How Se Acts in all 4 Positions
> 
> Tertiary,pretty much perfect
> And inferior is actually a bit like me when I was younger (other than being easily overwhelmed,I always liked loud music,fast car rides and similar)
> ...


Se really isn't about partying all the time and doing extreme sports, though. It's just a perceiving function which prefers to take in information as a 'photograph', or exactly what's there in a fair amount of detail (depending on the individual). Se users like to experience things to know how they would think and act in that situation - for example, I recently read that ISFPs prefer not to hypothesize about what they might feel if X happened, because it hasn't happened and they prefer to wait and see what they feel when it actually does happen (of course, this is Se backing up Fi rather than being dominant). This means Se users are generally very open to new things, but prefer to directly experience them before they make subjective judgements of correctness (Ti) or value (Fi).

I still think you use Fe, just maybe not dominantly or as an aux function. It's hard to tell as it is well-developed. That's why I put forward ESTP - it would probably either be that or ENFJ in my opinion (which is only based on the information posted here), and ENFJ doesn't seem to fit too well.


----------



## Darkbloom (Aug 11, 2013)

laurie17 said:


> Se really isn't about partying all the time and doing extreme sports, though. It's just a perceiving function which prefers to take in information as a 'photograph', or exactly what's there in a fair amount of detail (depending on the individual). Se users like to experience things to know how they would think and act in that situation - for example, I recently read that ISFPs prefer not to hypothesize about what they might feel if X happened, because it hasn't happened and they prefer to wait and see what they feel when it actually does happen (of course, this is Se backing up Fi rather than being dominant). This means Se users are generally very open to new things, but prefer to directly experience them before they make subjective judgements of correctness (Ti) or value (Fi).
> 
> I still think you use Fe, just maybe not dominantly or as an aux function. It's hard to tell as it is well-developed. That's why I put forward ESTP - it would probably either be that or INFJ in my opinion (which is only based on the information posted here), and INFJ doesn't seem to fit.


Yeah,but that's not me,at all.
I judge before experiencing and I only experience things that have some worth,or I make them have some worth if I have to.I'm very picky with experiences.


----------



## owlet (May 7, 2010)

Living dead said:


> Yeah,but that's not me,at all.
> I judge before experiencing and I only experience things that have some worth,or I make them have some worth if I have to.I'm very picky with experiences.


Argh, just saw I wrote INFJ instead of ENFJ in my last post...

I don't think Se users always go out and experience things which don't have some worth, especially not those with a well-developed aux function and good Ni use. They aren't all just off gallivanting around doing things 24/7. I think maybe I'm not explaining myself very well, but I also think it really depends on 1) what kind of environment you were raised in, which will influence the expression of type and 2) your enneagram type, because a type 7 ESTP is going to look very different from a type 9.

Could you go into more detail as to how you judge before experiencing? That might make this easier.


----------



## Darkbloom (Aug 11, 2013)

laurie17 said:


> Argh, just saw I wrote INFJ instead of ENFJ in my last post...
> 
> I don't think Se users always go out and experience things which don't have some worth, especially not those with a well-developed aux function and good Ni use. They aren't all just off gallivanting around doing things 24/7. I think maybe I'm not explaining myself very well, but I also think it really depends on 1) what kind of environment you were raised in, which will influence the expression of type and 2) your enneagram type, because a type 7 ESTP is going to look very different from a type 9.
> 
> Could you go into more detail as to how you judge before experiencing? That might make this easier.


1) INTP dad(most influence in my life),probably ENFP mom(both surprisingly experience oriented,mostly "memories"),ISFJ grandma

2) Right now I think 2w3 sp/sx,but who knows 
if I switched to ESTP I'd totally go to 2w1 sp/sp:laughing:

I care a lot about how things look and what they mean
This is gonna sound really shallow and awful but if someone proposes to do something that seems pointless,something I wouldn't be proud of later,something loser-ish I would not wanna do it.If I had to just to please them then I'd focus on pleasing them too much to even know how I'm feeling about the actual experience.
And when I was 10 I suffered 3 hours of watching some ballet in theatre because I (thought I) was a cultured little girl who loved ballet and classical music.I was too proud to admit being bored back then,both to myself and others(no one was forcing me to be that way,everyone was surprised by my interests)
I felt no one _really_ liked it,it seemed like something you should simply be interested in and enjoy just knowing and others knowing you "like" that sort of thing.


----------



## Immolate (Mar 8, 2015)

Living dead said:


> 1) INTP dad(most influence in my life),probably ENFP mom(both surprisingly experience oriented,mostly "memories"),ISFJ grandma
> 
> 2) Right now I think 2w3 sp/sx,but who knows
> if I switched to ESTP I'd totally go to 2w1 sp/sp:laughing:
> ...


What kind of things do you consider loser-ish?


----------



## FearAndTrembling (Jun 5, 2013)

Liking every post in a thread is more a sign of inferior Fe. I used Tom Cruise as an example of this. I was arguing that Bruce Lee has too much feeling to be ISTP.

Another INFJ agreed it and added to what I was saying:


*Actually that's a great example of inferior Fe; a good way to think about the inferior function is that the user typically has a hard time regulating it. Therefore the user either represses the inferior function, or over indulges in it. It has a certain immaturity about it.

You see this with ISTPs, whom can either come off as overly aloof and distant (which is why everyone thinks Kristen Stewart is a bitch), or inappropriately emotional (like Tom Cruise there).

*
I said that inferior Fe has a "timidity", and imbalance to it.


----------



## Darkbloom (Aug 11, 2013)

shinynotshiny said:


> What kind of things do you consider loser-ish?


I'd rather not go there:laughing:

I mean,I will go there if I really need to go there,but...You know what I mean

Anyway,not really loser-ish,as in thinking anyone who does them is automatically a loser(there's no such thing as doing one thing that makes you a loser) but I guess I just don't see a point in some things and see it in others and if I do something poinless then I make a point of it that I'm doing it for someone


Sorry,for not answering directly,I just don't want anything to be misinterpreted


----------



## Adena (May 14, 2014)

I'm so used to seeing you as an ENFJ but uhm O_O well, I can see ESTP, though you're in some kind of loop. Looking at the questionnaire here I feel ESTP, to be honest. Due to your age it's very logical for you to develop your teritary right now so that's why you feel so Fe. By knowing you I might go with ExFJ, but I'm trying not to be biased x)

Also, forget who you were as a kid! As a kid I was acting like a IxFJ with Asperger's (not that I had the syndrom but I was showing real signs of it and they sent me to diagnosis lol). I started to open up and be more social, loud assertive and bold when I got to high school and finally developed as an actual person.


----------



## FearAndTrembling (Jun 5, 2013)

Living dead said:


> I'd rather not go there:laughing:
> 
> I mean,I will go there if I really need to go there,but...You know what I mean
> 
> ...


Do people tell you to lighten up just by the look on your face? Do they say you are too serious?

You LOOK like a Ni user just from your avatar. I think ISTP and INFJ are the most intense, stone faced types. Because of the Ni-Ti/Ti-Ni "crunch". Ni and Ti are the most focused functions. Anything put between them is destroyed.


----------



## Immolate (Mar 8, 2015)

FearAndTrembling said:


> Do people tell you to lighten up just by the look on your face? Do they say you are too serious?
> 
> You LOOK like a Ni user just from your avatar. I think ISTP and INFJ are the most intense, stone faced types. Because of the Ni-Ti/Ti-Ni "crunch". Ni and Ti are the most focused functions. Anything put between them is destroyed.


Honestly, she doesn't look that stony-faced to me.


----------



## pivot_turn (Dec 10, 2014)

I'll just start by saying again that I'm really unsure right now of which type you are. Just so you won't take a wrong vote for any type, just sharing my thoughts on some stuff. ENFJ and ESTP both seem pretty likely. 



Living dead said:


> Basically, I always try to make things fit the big picture, like a story in my head, it's almost like writing autobiography except not that conscious and organized,but still.
> When I was depressed it was literally like writing a book, I thought of everything in terms of how it'll fit in the story of my life.Edit:I know when "depressed" is not natural state,but still,it's surprisingly real and just makes things come to surface.I say "depressed" because I don't mean actual clinical depression,more like state of misery.


You were looking for Ni. How about the above? And correct me if I'm wrong (people who know this well), but isn't one thing usually said about Ni, the big picture thing and sort of absorbing the details to a bigger picture or to one answer (while Ne expands to several possibilities). Though the above makes it sound like your Ni could indeed be inferior, popping up especially under stress. 



Living dead said:


> Even you changed your mind???:shocked:
> 
> How about ISxP?
> I know introversion is hard to believe but dominant Se is even harder to be honest


Welcome to ISFP-ness! erc3: Well actually I don't really see introversion for you, but that's one thing you know best yourself, because sometimes that can be really hard to tell from the outside. Though I've been thinking that in some ways you remind me of a friend who might be ISTP (or ISFP because she might have pretty strong Fi, unless it's Ti plus really inferior Fe). I can't really explain it, but that's actually a way I could see you as xSTP, though more ESTP. You also don't seem like you have inferior feeling.


----------



## Darkbloom (Aug 11, 2013)

FearAndTrembling said:


> Do people tell you to lighten up just by the look on your face? Do they say you are too serious?
> 
> You LOOK like a Ni user just from your avatar. I think ISTP and INFJ are the most intense, stone faced types. Because of the Ni-Ti/Ti-Ni "crunch". Ni and Ti are the most focused functions. Anything put between them is destroyed.


When I'm depressed
Normally I laugh and smile all the time

I'm not an ISTP XD


----------



## FearAndTrembling (Jun 5, 2013)

Living dead said:


> When I'm depressed
> Normally I laugh and smile all the time
> 
> I'm not an ISTP XD


Why do you laugh and smile?

To expand on my Ni-Ti point. These two are attracted to each other, and want to connect. There is something objective, Fe, in the way. This is a major problem. This is why ISTP and INFJ can look a lot alike, because both are actually scared of Fe, and loathe it. Because they see it deeply. Nobody knows Fe better.

That is why INFJ are like strict moralist types, and associated with being like cult leaders. Ni-Te is called the scientist. Probably because they zoom to the bottom of the Te world. INFJ is focused on the Fe world. Ni-Fe recognizes somebody is out of line, the way Ni-Te recognizes facts are out of line. 

I said Fe plays a social role. It sees what role is most needed in the environment, and becomes it. Same way the scientist hones in on the natural problems, Fe hones in on the social problems. It puts the ruling Fe in the crosshairs of Ni and Ti, and ruling Fe cannot survive that. It judges people with a rigidity that a natural scientist judges the natural world. 

So, an INFJ, has to destroy Fe. His connection with others. He is Fe now. He can only connect to others through an abstract idea. Through Ni and Ti. Like Bin Laden and Hitler. They saw the ruling Fe as such a fraud. It has to be destroyed. It is never perfect or ethical enough.


----------



## Pressed Flowers (Oct 8, 2014)

@Living dead is one of the few people to come to this forum identifying as an Extrovert, with no thought towards Introversion. She could have the opposite problem of a lot of Extroverts here - she could be actually introverted and just think she's extroverted - but I think it's telling that she seems to never have considered introversion. 

One thing we've noticed on the Enneagram forum is that while Living dead (can I say LD? I think I'm gonna use LD) is very open and talks about her experiences a lot in comparison to others, she somehow... what was it they said, she doesn't get to the core of how the experiences reflect on her as a person like I do? We are different in that way, we realized on the thread. Perhaps that's me being an Fe-dom and her not, perhaps it's just me being me and her being her, perhaps it's an extroversion vs introversion thing... Not sure, but I did find it an interesting difference.


----------



## Darkbloom (Aug 11, 2013)

@alittlebear I actually considered myself "introverted",actually shy but when I came and really learned the definition I switched to extroverted
@FearAndTrembling I don't get whether what you're saying has anything to do with me or not XD
What do you mean why do I laugh and smile?

Tbh I'm walking outside now so I'm not really reading things proerly,gonna come with a longer reply soon!


----------



## Darkbloom (Aug 11, 2013)

Honestly @FearAndTrembling I don't think you should type me based on pictures,they just show the pose and expression that makes me look the best in a picture in given lighting XD


----------



## Darkbloom (Aug 11, 2013)

Also,some of you mentioned inferior functions and I definitely relate to it being Ti.Some others could go too,but Ti fits too and Fe,I don't think so,my dad has inferior Fe and it's very different.


----------



## FearAndTrembling (Jun 5, 2013)

Living dead said:


> @_alittlebear_ I actually considered myself "introverted",actually shy but when I came and really learned the definition I switched to extroverted
> @_FearAndTrembling_ I don't get whether what you're saying has anything to do with me or not XD
> What do you mean why do I laugh and smile?
> 
> Tbh I'm walking outside now so I'm not really reading things proerly,gonna come with a longer reply soon!





I honestly don't believe in typing this way. There is not a single person I could type through a questionnaire. I don't know what people are even looking for. It is "dead stop" typing. It is like, "sit dog, tell me who you are." Who has ever gotten to know anybody so inauthentically? So mechanically and impersonally? Who can sell themselves from a dead stop? "Go." I can't. lol. 

Do you know more about a person by observing and interacting with them in their natural environment, or in a job interview? At the interview you are at attention, you want to look good. Everybody starts to resemble everybody. Probably why there is such confusion.

I don't impose a method or conditions on people. I observe them from a distance. I see no patterns in questionnaire answers, I see many patterns in organic interaction. I just lay in the cut. Every single thread on here is a typing thread for me, and I don't have to ask anybody anything.


----------



## Darkbloom (Aug 11, 2013)

FearAndTrembling said:


> I honestly don't believe in typing this way. There is not a single person I could type through a questionnaire. I don't know what people are even looking for. It is "dead stop" typing. It is like, "sit dog, tell me who you are." Who has ever gotten to know anybody so inauthentically? So mechanically and impersonally? Who can sell themselves from a dead stop? "Go." I can't. lol.
> 
> Do you know more about a person by observing and interacting with them in their natural environment, or in a job interview? At the interview you are at attention, you want to look good. Everybody starts to resemble everybody. Probably why there is such confusion.
> 
> I don't impose a method or conditions on people. I observe them from a distance. I see no patterns in questionnaire answers, I see many patterns in organic interaction. I just lay in the cut. Every single thread on here is a typing thread for me, and I don't have to ask anybody anything.


I think it's fairly easy often,you just get a strong sense of one function and other things fall into place with time.But ofc,it doesn't work _perfectly_ 

And really,this is becoming one of my natural environments:laughing:


----------



## Darkbloom (Aug 11, 2013)

@alittlebear,what you said about that not expressing the core of the thing,it seems anti-Ni and Ti to me,rather than not extroversion.Identifying too much with external like "Oh,I did that thing once,let's share it to make someone feel X!" and in the process you just forget about the core or aren't even aware of it,maybe don't really wanna know for typical image type reasons?


----------



## Pressed Flowers (Oct 8, 2014)

Living dead said:


> @alittlebear,what you said about that not expressing the core of the thing,it seems anti-Ni and Ti to me,rather than not extroversion.Identifying too much with external like "Oh,I did that thing once,let's share it to make someone feel X!" and in the process you just forget about the core or aren't even aware of it,maybe don't really wanna know for typical image type reasons?


I'm not sure that's what it does express, but perhaps you're right? I really don't know, but I would be interested to hear other people's take on that.


----------



## FearAndTrembling (Jun 5, 2013)

Living dead said:


> I think it's fairly easy often,you just get a strong sense of one function and other things fall into place with time.But ofc,it doesn't work _perfectly_
> 
> And really,this is becoming one of my natural environments:laughing:


It is too sanitized. I actually noticed you arguing with a Fi dom in some thread about gender issues. Or some political issues. She is typed as INFJ, but is clearly a Fi dom. lol. How do I know this? Because I have seen her under pressure and in the heat of the moment a million times over the past year. Those are the biggest things missing from the tests. The authentic moment you cannot prepare for. True pressure. You don't even have to create it, it always unfolds organically if you wait long enough. You will learn as much about people and types in the debate forums. 

Like Jung said, what irritates us about others tells us about ourselves. I believe this stuff has validity, simply because certain things so consistently irritate me, or act as an obstacle to what I am trying to do. It is always there waiting for me. How can anybody deny Fi exists for example? lol.


----------



## Darkbloom (Aug 11, 2013)

What did you think about me in that situation?


----------



## Adena (May 14, 2014)

Honey, remember that one thread where I thought I was an xSTx? I'm not trying to pull you into Fe dom again but everything you said to me ever since I know you was Fe. And you might be stressing now and that makes you doubt your type?


----------



## Darkbloom (Aug 11, 2013)

Gray Romantic said:


> Honey, remember that one thread where I thought I was an xSTx? I'm not trying to pull you into Fe dom again but everything you said to me ever since I know you was Fe. And you might be stressing now and that makes you doubt your type?


Yeah,you being ST :laughing:

I don't think I'm stressed really, the weather is bad though(that kills me,don't ask lol) and my boyfriend is out of town,so...
It's really mostly bear's thread,those NJ's are so damn smart,I can't even figure out how to reply to FearAndTrembling :laughing:

But the thing is,yeah,I truly believe I'm some sort of xxFJ


----------



## Adena (May 14, 2014)

Living dead said:


> Yeah,you being ST :laughing:
> 
> I don't think I'm stressed really, the weather is bad though(that kills me,don't ask lol) and my boyfriend is out of town,so...
> It's really mostly bear's thread,those NJ's are so damn smart,I can't even figure out how to reply to FearAndTrembling :laughing:
> ...


Hehe, yeah I'm such an xxFJ, and an xSFJ if we're at it.

Anyway, I don't think intelligence is a factor in deciding on your type, just think about how you process information. What is Ni for you? How do you experience it in relation of Fe or Se?


----------



## Darkbloom (Aug 11, 2013)

Gray Romantic said:


> Hehe, yeah I'm such an xxFJ, and an xSFJ if we're at it.
> 
> Anyway, I don't think intelligence is a factor in deciding on your type, just think about how you process information. What is Ni for you? How do you experience it in relation of Fe or Se?


I associate it with those kind of terrible,terrible but brilliant loooong posts that are basically about nothing in reality,not in a bad way but more in a 'question marks around my head' way,and like,the way @alittlebear cares about love but it's not romantic love or adoration or necessarily doing things for people but simply love between all humans and love as a concept,it's all almost impossible to understand for me.Also the way she and some others totally get inside books,movies,etc. and think so deeply about them.I can like a book and relate to characters,think about it to a degree but never like that,and I never talk to my friends about such things beyond "Hey,I like that new book!"
"Me too,love the main male character" 
"Speaking of males,how did your date go?"
XD,think you get the idea

It's not really intelligence,I'm not stupid,you're actually smart,but it's like certain functions boost the appearance of intelligence and make more use of natural intelligence,maybe
Edit: I can totally imagine a SFJ looking smart(and being smart) and being that "intellectual" person,but it's still different.I just don't get most NJs here,I do get alittlebear though as long as she's talking about things about herself rather than just...things lol
And I relate to people in fiction typed as ENFJ sooo much,but you already know that

But for me,Se _is_ what I look like.I am spontaneous,I do silly things for fun,I don't think about the consequences(so they believe),I care about appearance,I love really loud music.But I feel like Fe and Ni are driving force behind it,I use Se to achieve what Fe and Ni want me to.Some others said it to me before too and it really makes sense.


----------



## Immolate (Mar 8, 2015)

Living dead said:


> *I associate it with those kind of terrible,terrible but brilliant loooong posts that are basically about nothing in reality,not in a bad way but more in a 'question marks around my head' way,and like,the way @alittlebear cares about love* but it's not romantic love or adoration or necessarily doing things for people but simply love between all humans and love as a concept,it's all almost impossible to understand for me.Also the way she and some others totally get inside books,movies,etc. and think so deeply about them.I can like a book and relate to characters,think about it to a degree but never like that,and I never talk to my friends about such things beyond "Hey,I like that new book!"
> "Me too,love the main male character"
> "Speaking of males,how did your date go?"
> XD,think you get the idea
> ...


I don't follow your train of thought. You don't relate to alittlebear or other Ni users (presumably) but you believe Fe and Ni are your driving force. How do your thoughts and actions reflect Ni, in your opinion?


----------



## Adena (May 14, 2014)

Living dead said:


> I associate it with those kind of terrible,terrible but brilliant loooong posts that are basically about nothing in reality,not in a bad way but more in a 'question marks around my head' way,and like,the way @alittlebear cares about love but it's not romantic love or adoration or necessarily doing things for people but simply love between all humans and love as a concept,it's all almost impossible to understand for me.Also the way she and some others totally get inside books,movies,etc. and think so deeply about them.I can like a book and relate to characters,think about it to a degree but never like that,and I never talk to my friends about such things beyond "Hey,I like that new book!"
> "Me too,love the main male character"
> "Speaking of males,how did your date go?"
> XD,think you get the idea
> ...


A lot of the things you described are Fe. I care about unity and love between all humans, not romantic or anything I just care more about... My loved ones, my famiyl and friends. I think you described intuition in general, not Ni. Ni is something else, at least from my perspective: futristic mind, thinks forward like.. Crazily. I've seen one Ni dom that said "When people ask me if I want to be immortal, I say no. Most people would refuse because they would see everyone the love; family, friends- die. I don't want to be immortal because I don't want to just float around in space after everything explodes."- like, what the fuck. It's some kind of a vision for a whole, completely abstract- that's why NFJs seem so smart, the abstractions. SFJs use simpler language for everyone to understand, NFJs are more spacey. I think that's what you mean by seeming intelligent? And haha yeah I know that I'm smart and you as well 

Another thing- I also do silly things for fun, I care about my appearance. Perhaps I'm more of a worrier than you but that could be Si as well. Have you considered ESFJ?


----------



## Pressed Flowers (Oct 8, 2014)

@Living dead I think you may have a hard time understanding Ni if you only look at how I look at a concept and you think, "No, that's not the way I do it so I must not have it." One thing I understand about Ni is that people understand things differently. Trust me, not all Ni users see love as I do. That's the core of my understanding of the world, but people have different cores. (And I think that's true for all of us, not just Ni users.) 

I'm not sure if you are Ni-aux or not, but if think you're doing yourself a disservice if you're just thinking you lack it because you don't think about love like I do. I think I've mentioned something very similar on the Enneagram thread, but I think it's worth repeating again. I'm touched by your thoughts regarding me and Ni, but please understand that that's only one manifestation of Ni. As an introverted function especially, it manifests itself differently for different people.


----------



## Adena (May 14, 2014)

alittlebear said:


> @Living dead I think you may have a hard time understanding Ni if you only look at how I look at a concept and you think, "No, that's not the way I do it so I must not have it." One thing I understand about Ni is that people understand things differently. Trust me, not all Ni users see love as I do. That's the core of my understanding of the world, but people have different cores. (And I think that's true for all of us, not just Ni users.)
> 
> I'm not sure if you are Ni-aux or not, but if think you're doing yourself a disservice if you're just thinking you lack it because you don't think about love like I do. I think I've mentioned something very similar on the Enneagram thread, but I think it's worth retreating again. I'm touched by your thoughts regarding me and Ni, but please understand that that's only one manifestation of Ni. *As an introverted function especially, it manifests itself differently for different people.*


That's so important and not enough people understand this. That's why Si has been unfairly associated with traditionalism. The introvert functions are subjective and are different for each individual. 

I've found myself doing the same thing when I thought I was an ESTJ, trying to find holes in theory by seeing I don't act exactly like others, comparing myself with my experiences of ESTJs. @Living dead not saying you use Si but I think you should take some time off to think alone about yourself and realize how do you process information.


----------



## Pressed Flowers (Oct 8, 2014)

Gray Romantic said:


> That's so important and not enough people understand this. That's why Si has been unfairly associated with traditionalism. The introvert functions are subjective and are different for each individual.
> 
> I've found myself doing the same thing when I thought I was an ESTJ, trying to find holes in theory by seeing I don't act exactly like others, comparing myself with my experiences of ESTJs. @Living dead not saying you use Si but I think you should take some time off to think alone about yourself and realize how do you process information.


This reminds me of some points @angelcat likes to make about Si. I can't exactly paraphrase her, because I don't understand Si exactly and I don't remember exactly what she said, but... To her, she described Si as maybe... like, liking something because it's personal? Liking something because you see yourself in it? I can't remember, but it was a really beautiful personal explanation. And, to her, that's what made her so different from Si-doms (I think?). She doesn't like pictures because that doesn't represent her, but she likes certain movie genres because that _does_ represent her. 

Perhaps she can come and clarify what she meant, but it was really beautiful. Especially since it was about Si, which of course is that introverted function which people greatly misunderstand and _do_ ignorantly (I think I can say that because I am still climbing out of my ignorant in this way) associate with just tradition and the past and... stupid stuff, stupid stuff that isn't actually Si. 

But, still. Introverted functions are different for everyone. I'm not sure if that means you're Si or Ni or what I'm trying to say, but I know I want you to disconnect a little from the idea that my understanding of love is the hallmark of Fe. It shows my Ni a little I think, but I think it's a hybrid of my Fe dominance and life experiences and Catholic beliefs more than anything.


----------



## Immolate (Mar 8, 2015)

Maybe I'm wrong, but I didn't take the comparison so literally. It seemed like she was referring more to_ feeling strongly about a concept_, not alittlebear herself and her concept of love.


----------



## Darkbloom (Aug 11, 2013)

Gray Romantic said:


> A lot of the things you described are Fe. I care about unity and love between all humans, not romantic or anything I just care more about... My loved ones, my famiyl and friends. I think you described intuition in general, not Ni. Ni is something else, at least from my perspective: futristic mind, thinks forward like.. Crazily. I've seen one Ni dom that said "When people ask me if I want to be immortal, I say no. Most people would refuse because they would see everyone the love; family, friends- die. I don't want to be immortal because I don't want to just float around in space after everything explodes."- like, what the fuck. It's some kind of a vision for a whole, completely abstract- that's why NFJs seem so smart, the abstractions. SFJs use simpler language for everyone to understand, NFJs are more spacey. I think that's what you mean by seeming intelligent? And haha yeah I know that I'm smart and you as well
> 
> Another thing- I also do silly things for fun, I care about my appearance. Perhaps I'm more of a worrier than you but that could be Si as well. Have you considered ESFJ?


Yeah,I'm actually considering ESFJ,no idea how I'm gonna explain where's my Si to anyone here:laughing:

And that answer to immortality question is so XD
I'd say I wanna be immortal if I get to look young forever btw
Ofc,floating around when everything explodes would really suck but omg who thinks about that when asked about immortality?Anyone who does probably spent way too much time thinking about the idea of it XD

And yeah,that's mostly what I mean,so maybe I am S concrete?


----------



## Darkbloom (Aug 11, 2013)

shinynotshiny said:


> Maybe I'm wrong, but I didn't take the comparison so literally. It seemed like she was referring more to_ feeling strongly about a concept_, not alittlebear herself and her concept of love.


This 


Other replies coming soon!


----------



## Pressed Flowers (Oct 8, 2014)

shinynotshiny said:


> Maybe I'm wrong, but I didn't take the comparison so literally. It seemed like she was referring more to_ feeling strongly about a concept_, not alittlebear herself and her concept of love.


True... 

Does Ni always do that though? I wonder. I think love was always subconsciously important to me, but it wasn't until just recently that I pulled the idea out of myself and identified with it. I think it could be the same with some. The ideas are important, but they're buried until they poke out and reveal that "oh! This is the central idea that wraps its tendrils around every single aspect of my perception of life."


----------



## Pressed Flowers (Oct 8, 2014)

@Gray Romantic It's interesting you use that quote about immortality...? I rolled my eyes when I heard it because I thought everyone thought about that when they thought about immorality... perhaps not so much.


----------



## Adena (May 14, 2014)

Living dead said:


> Yeah,I'm actually considering ESFJ,no idea how I'm gonna explain where's my Si to anyone here:laughing:
> 
> And that answer to immortality question is so XD
> I'd say I wanna be immortal if I get to look young forever btw
> ...


Sorry if I took @alittlebear 's idea of love and made it a whole for Fe users... Not exactly true, because everyone has a differnt idea of it but I think Fe is a function that want unity, and I think that a worldwide unity is important like I said, but I care more about the people in my life feeling unity- again, it's Ni vs Si, the "seeing a vision for humankind" against "taking care of the actual people in my life". 

Oh my god tht immortality question was so... What? How did you.. Never mind.

Mhm, I can see ESFJ for you. Do you see where the Si is coming from? Do you see yourself using it at all?



alittlebear said:


> @Gray Romantic It's interesting you use that quote about immortality...? I rolled my eyes when I heard it because I thought everyone thought about that when they thought about immorality... perhaps not so much.


Hahaha oh my god, no! Just NJs xD Literally no one thinks that. I read that and I thought ".. Nice."


----------



## FearAndTrembling (Jun 5, 2013)

Living dead said:


> Yeah,I'm actually considering ESFJ,no idea how I'm gonna explain where's my Si to anyone here:laughing:
> 
> And that answer to immortality question is so XD
> I'd say I wanna be immortal if I get to look young forever btw
> ...


Extroversion is more concrete, not necessarily intuition and sensing. Especially extroverted judging doms. I have found that even ENTP really don't like to discuss theory too much either. INTP do.


----------



## Darkbloom (Aug 11, 2013)

alittlebear said:


> True...
> 
> Does Ni always do that though? I wonder. I think love was always subconsciously important to me, but it wasn't until just recently that I pulled the idea out of myself and identified with it. I think it could be the same with some. The ideas are important, but they're buried until they poke out and reveal that "oh! This is the central idea that wraps its tendrils around every single aspect of my perception of life."


Can relate to this.

And yeah,I always forget how you're influenced by so much more than Fe and Ni when it comes to love.
And I'm influenced by Ti dom father combined with unhealthy ESFJ grandmother XD
@Gray Romantic,I can see Si in how absolutely closed to experience I can be,especially when I was younger XD
Like,today got reminded,when I was 11 I went to something like Disneyland,with an xSFJ.It was 7 hours long trip,so much money spent.What did we do there?Go to rides for kids mostly.Why?Because one rollercoaster had too much of upside down,another one leaves your legs hanging and that's just odd,third one had a minor problem 10 years ago with people getting stuck(that's pretty bad though),some other thing looked like recipe for puking,...Tbh I personally wanted to go on some more adult things but I didn't wanna go alone and there was no way I'd convince the other person to go with me given that I WAS THE ONE WHO NEEDED CONVINCING TOO XD(her giving me reasons why not go just scared me even more)
And tbh I like those little horses that go round and look cute,makes me feel so princessy XD
It would definitely be different now almost 10 years later,especially going with someone more scared than I am,but it wouldn't be THAT different.
And I can be so obsessed with my physical states,like,scared of being sick and similar,simply never wanting to experience anything unpleasant in my body.Ofc,no one does but that's also part of the reason I don't drink I think,I'd rather die than have to go through hangover.
And I have a selective way of paying attention,I don't notice so much but what I do notice I NOTICE and that actually seems more Si than Se,right?
@FearAndTrembling,I agree,Ne doms can be pretty exhausing though,sometimes(but mostly understandable at least)


----------



## Darkbloom (Aug 11, 2013)

I realize there's *ZERO* Si in my questionnaire as well as most others,but could anyone else see me using Si?
I know things like "I'm not a safety person" speak against Si(and instinctual variant I identify with XD) but it's mostly a product of not thinking much in some situations+positivity even when I think,maybe?Like,it doesn't occur to me something bad could happen and when someone points out something bad could happen I tend to think "Nah,it happens so rarely,things always go well to me" XD
But also sometimes _I_ don't think and then I suddenly start thinking and then I start worrying.


----------



## Darkbloom (Aug 11, 2013)

Also @hoopla mentioned some sort of Si/Ne "timelessness"?
Can relate,I still _feel_ like we're in 2000's and I'm a kid and have a whole life ahead of me(I'm 20 so I kinda do,but...)
For me 10 years ago,now and 10 years from now is all soooo HERE,in a weird way.
I'm very upset when someone seems to have a better,more realistic time perception,I don't like being reminded how time is so impossible to control.

I also have this constant memory recalling but not at all like "Those were good times" or even like real melancholic nostalgia.It's like thinking about things that were before means something,like the fact that it once was somehow means it still is.And I can't stand being reminded of bad things for the same reason.


----------



## 68097 (Nov 20, 2013)

alittlebear said:


> This reminds me of some points @angelcat likes to make about Si. I can't exactly paraphrase her, because I don't understand Si exactly and I don't remember exactly what she said, but... To her, she described Si as maybe... like, liking something because it's personal? Liking something because you see yourself in it? I can't remember, but it was a really beautiful personal explanation. And, to her, that's what made her so different from Si-doms (I think?). She doesn't like pictures because that doesn't represent her, but she likes certain movie genres because that _does_ represent her.
> 
> Perhaps she can come and clarify what she meant, but it was really beautiful. Especially since it was about Si, which of course is that introverted function which people greatly misunderstand and _do_ ignorantly (I think I can say that because I am still climbing out of my ignorant in this way) associate with just tradition and the past and... stupid stuff, stupid stuff that isn't actually Si.


It's less my ability to see myself in an object, but rather, desiring to personalize that object, because I like it. BECAUSE I like it, I want to make it "mine," so I infuse it with personal symbolism and internal meaning, in a sense -- removing what I want to get out of the object, from the object itself. But I am not drawing "symbols" from it like Ni; rather, I am drawing "mythology" from it. Some eternal truth that resonates with my soul. 

What I am discovering, and what explains the immense difference in Si-doms/auxes that I've seen, is that we all do this -- and because we all come from different places, value different things, and have different life experiences, no two Si-doms are alike any more than any two Ni-doms will be alike. It's whatever we, individually, value, that colors our perspective -- and if we do not value it, it is insignificant to us. Boring. Dull. Unimportant. So, Si-doms that value tradition will be traditional and balk at change; Si-doms that value history will hate Philippa Gregory and Michael Hurst; Si-doms that are religious will be religious, and so on. They will inscribe on top of the object whatever it means to them, on a personal, mythological level. 

So, you'll find photo-valuing SJs who scrapbook and care to preserve memories, and non-photo-valuing SJs who say, "Screw it," and never take pictures.

Basically, you have to stop looking for behavior patterns, or predictable markers, and look instead for a Si-user's personal mythology -- what matters to them, and what they lay ON TOP of reality.


----------



## Darkbloom (Aug 11, 2013)

I really think I'm an ESFJ


----------



## Immolate (Mar 8, 2015)

Living dead said:


> I really think I'm an ESFJ


No replies yet?

Hm, let's see. Why do you think ESFJ? (if you still believe ESFJ)


----------



## Barakiel (May 20, 2014)

Just to play devil's advocate, why ESFJ over ENFJ? I don't doubt that you have Fe, it kinda makes me cringe how much of it you have, but why Si? :happy:


----------



## Darkbloom (Aug 11, 2013)

Part of it is that as a child I was _such_ a STEREOTYPICAL SJ(and believe me,it's NOT due to my parents XD)
Like,I was fussy,picky,noticed every little change in my environment or body,strict,saw change as pointless,got attached to old ways,had Taylor Swift-ish persona,hated everyone who didn't have Taylor Swift-ish persona,I even had AMAZING memory for detail that got worse with age as I got less interested in many things I cared about before

I know that's not everything,but it means something for sure,right?
Not home atm,the rest coming soon!


----------



## Darkbloom (Aug 11, 2013)

Also Ne,I definitely had Ne-ish traits and also Si/Ne working like what @angelcat is often describing but part of it could be my parents fault


----------



## Darkbloom (Aug 11, 2013)

Also @hoopla(who I'm starting to think hates me:crying mentioned something about Si not always being organized,noticing things,remembering things because it's so subjective,so in a way Se should be more like that?
I know that one thing that made me think "not Si" in the beginning was how I can never find anything and how I don't notice anything and how I always forget to lock the door or I just find it _more important that I don't have to carry the keys(sooo heavy lol) than to lock the door_ XD
But that's actually more Si, because I care about what I care about,I say "I guess no one will try to break in today of all days,I always have more luck than sense " and I go on with my day.
At the same time there's no way I'd forget about something that's important to me,NO WAY,because I couldn't stop thinking about it even if I wanted to.Like,I know a girl who sometimes literally forgets to put on makeup or part of makeup and I can't see that happening to me because putting it on is for me something that's almost like part of me,I'm constantly reminded of it,because like,every time I see a mirror I think of it,or when I see it I think of it,when I see a woman I think of it,when brushing my hair I think of it,every day before opening the door I look in the mirror to check my makeup and therefore when I'd think "Oh,gotta check mirror" I'd remember I have none and that kind of situation would happen 10 times throughout morning in some way,something that would remind me of what I have to do.I don't know if I explained it well though XD
And I get over things sooooo slowly
And sometimes I see things that aren't there,not like hallucinations lol,but more like seeing things that I expect/want/don't want to see rather than what's there,I have a bit of a selective way of paying attention 
And I'm actually so comfort oriented no matter how much I don't like to admit that lol,I love feeling comfortable 
And bunch of other things

I realize those maybe don't have to be Si though


Anyway,the only Si thing I don't relate to is depending on personal experience,I usually feel like feeling something is right and ok to do is enough,and I often feel like I know a lot about things I never experienced (and it even confuses my lower Si father,is that normal?)
But I don't think that's even Si


----------



## Darkbloom (Aug 11, 2013)

Bumping this because I don't wanna go around with ExFJ in my signature 

So,again,I know everything I say is full of Se things,but I'm not taking those things as they are like Se would imo.
In my head I make everything bigger than it is and it's like I live in some sort of parallel universe and my memories revolve around that universe,so I might feel like I went to a ball when in reality I went to a nightclub,things like that.It's not even really elaborate fantasy of a ball,not even close to elaborate,it's just idea of it connected to a place I'd normally probably hate tbh.Simple way to put it is that I romanticize everything, connect things to other things to make them more beautiful and significant than they are.
So like,sometimes I'll say "I went X to have fun" and I actually mean "I went to find a husband with whom I'll live happily ever after" XD and sometimes I'll say something like that second sentence and you'll wonder "Where the hell did she go??" when actually I just went to the mall XD
Ok,I'm exaggerating a bit,but you get my point
@hoopla @angelcat,is that it?


----------



## 68097 (Nov 20, 2013)

Living dead said:


> Bumping this because I don't wanna go around with ExFJ in my signature
> 
> So,again,I know everything I say is full of Se things,but I'm not taking those things as they are like Se would imo.
> In my head I make everything bigger than it is and it's like I live in some sort of parallel universe and my memories revolve around that universe,so I might feel like I went to a ball when in reality I went to a nightclub,things like that.It's not even really elaborate fantasy of a ball,not even close to elaborate,it's just idea of it connected to a place I'd normally probably hate tbh.Simple way to put it is that I romanticize everything, connect things to other things to make them more beautiful and significant than they are.
> ...


This SOUNDS rather like Ne to me, but ...


----------



## SiFan (Mar 10, 2015)

Living dead said:


> Bumping this because I don't wanna go around with ExFJ in my signature  ....


Good thinking. As for invisible Ni, Ni can mask as an amplifier for, say, Fe. (Fe Ni ... )

Thing is, that sort of analysis and guessing can go on forever.

Suggest trying a little different approach. Take the DNardi MBTI test --> Keys 2 Cognition - Cognitive Processes . (Hint: Omit picking the middle choice as an answer to get a sharper result.) It's just 48 questions. Omitting the mainly 'no choice' middle pick, you have four choices for each answer. It's proved to be a pretty accurate MBTi test.

Along wih personality type (and some alternatives), the result includes a good cognitive functions profile.

You could post a copy your functions profile to help settle things.


----------



## Cesspool (Aug 8, 2014)

Ni is a strange mistress. 
It, like Si, is almost completely unique to the one who has it.

Your dominant Fe is looking for external verification. You need to look within to find the answer. Do you have Si or Ni. Only you can answer that question.

TBH a good way to think about it is to think about whether you have more Ne or Se, as it's your tertiary. If you can clearly pick one of those over the other, you have your answer for the secondary.


----------



## Telepathis Goosus (Mar 28, 2015)

@Living dead,

Hi, I'm joining in if that's alright. 

Just from what I've seen now, definitely an Fe dom. ESFJ or ENFJ is difficult, but as @Cesspool said, it is best in all honesty, to figure that our primarily from within your own psyche.


----------



## 68097 (Nov 20, 2013)

Cesspool said:


> Ni is a strange mistress.
> It, like Si, is almost completely unique to the one who has it.
> 
> Your dominant Fe is looking for external verification. You need to look within to find the answer. Do you have Si or Ni. Only you can answer that question.
> ...


Excellent advice.

Do you crave and are drawn toward novelty and ideas or new experiences?


----------



## ruskiix (Sep 28, 2013)

Living dead said:


> I don't think anyone would do that,it definitely fits extroversion and _possibly_ Fe
> My INTP dad would like,just be in the house,reading,listening to music,doing some work from home(some computer crap ).I don't think he'd need much phone and such.
> My xNFP mom would be too happy to be left in peace lol,she'd mostly read and paint and all those creative things.But she'd need to talk to me roud:
> ISFJ grandma is mostly at home other than going to the store.No idea what she does when she doesn't cook and clean XD
> ...


Introverted Fe users seem to tolerate being alone better--but we find ways to stimulate Fe while alone.
My ISFJ cousin likes to spend alone time planning social things like family vacations and parties. Disney vacations are her main thing which is a mega Si source for her.
I play social video games, either actual MMOs or faux social (like games where your character choices and interactions are meaningful or The Sims where I can create my own social world).

Just now reading this thread.


----------



## ruskiix (Sep 28, 2013)

laurie17 said:


> I'm not really seeing Te either. Maybe ESTP who over-uses Fe? I'm still not seeing much sign of Ni overall. I find it particularly difficult telling if Ni is around though.


I have trouble spelling out how my ENFJ mom uses Ni and I live with her. Because it serves Fe, it isn't anywhere near as distinct as Ni dom. But. It seems to mostly go into figuring out people and meaning in relationships. Like, she rants about how my ISFP dad can't love her really even though he says he does because she drives him crazy. In the moment she knows he does. Outside of it, she analyzes all the information and has trouble seeing it. I think Ni and Se probably flip flop in ENFJs the way my Fe and Ti do. That is, unless one is being demanded, you can't quite decide which to value so you get stuck between them.

I vote ENFJ for you, for what it's worth.


----------



## Cesspool (Aug 8, 2014)

ESFJ is statistically more likely, it's the most common type for women (I think).


----------



## Darkbloom (Aug 11, 2013)

Cesspool said:


> ESFJ is statistically more likely, it's the most common type for women (I think).


Hah,true,but we are on an online forum! 

Anyway,just woke up you guys,responding to the rest later!
Thanks for joining btw :kitteh:


----------



## Darkbloom (Aug 11, 2013)

SiFan said:


> Good thinking. As for invisible Ni, Ni can mask as an amplifier for, say, Fe. (Fe Ni ... )
> 
> Thing is, that sort of analysis and guessing can go on forever.
> 
> ...


extraverted Sensing (Se)*****************************(26.7)
average use
introverted Sensing (Si)**********************************(31.6)
good use
extraverted Intuiting (Ne)****************************(25.1)
average use
introverted Intuiting (Ni)***********************************(32.4)
good use
extraverted Thinking (Te)*****************************(26.2)
average use
introverted Thinking (Ti)*************************(22.8)
limited use
extraverted Feeling (Fe)********************************************(41.8)
excellent use
introverted Feeling (Fi)*************************************(34)
good use

ENFJ or ISFJ it says(what counts as high enough Ne score for ESFJ?)
Anyway, I really don't like tests tbh lol,I scored Ni but it's mostly because I simplified Ni questions to extreme degree I'd say,no clue what they actually meant by some of those(hope it's not what it looks like though XD)
Also,my Ti is definitely not more dead than my Te,it's just that some of the Te answers seemed almost Fe-ish?Or even Se-ish,I can't remember.I'd probably score even higher on Te if I answered the questions the way I understand them(and disregarded what Te actually is)


----------



## ruskiix (Sep 28, 2013)

I've also wondered if my high Te scores come from Fe. I've always been around FiTe types and to effectively communicate with them has demanded use of Te. I'm desperate for effective communication so I learned to value Te and translate to it, but it doesn't feel even slightly natural to me (while every part of my four letter type does).

Do you relate to tertiary Se?


----------



## Darkbloom (Aug 11, 2013)

What I meant is that it has some sort of bosiness and directness to it that I can relate to but I think it's Fe in my case,because Fe can be like that too(dominant especially) but for different reasons.
For example in high school there was a girl who studied extremely inefficiently,everyone secretly commented how she CONSTANTLY reads same 3 pages she already knows over and over again instead of taking care of all her terrible grades and I was the one who told her that what she does is really,really incredibly stupid and makes her look dumb AND nerdy simultaneously and I told her what she should do instead,not in those words ofc but still(and I do think I used most of those words in some context XD).So I was Te-ish I guess but is it really Te or Fe?
But my Ti and possibly some other functions are in some way stronger in me because of people around me being Ti,I think Fe is to blame for that

Yeah,and pretty much _only_ tertiary,with I guess having that sort of overly strong Se in how I seem to others?
And I LOVE nice things, especially owning nice things, I remember when we went to some castle or something like that when I was still in middle school, I was like "Why am I even looking at this if I can't buy it?" XD
But I still liked looking though, I just needed to think I'll have it one day
I always dreamed of having a huge,extravagant home,tons of clothes,etc.,as I child I looked through all the clothes and furniture catalogues and planned what I'll buy one day and how I'll combine it all, I also called some houses I found beautiful "my house"(but my probably ESFJ grandma did the same thing,we co-owned some of them )
And when I own something I like then I can't stop looking at it XD,for example when I'm dressed nice I stop in front of every mirror to admire myself :laughing: 
And I'm also spontaneous or "impulsive" in some ways but not really? I look impulsive but I almost never do impulsive,or spontaneous.

Btw I can relate to your mother in that previous post, I also know and not know at the same time, like momentarily know but otherwise doubt? But sometimes it's the opposite
XD
I think you are right about that happening to aux and tert


----------



## Darkbloom (Aug 11, 2013)

Related to room descriptions we talked about in the 200 page thread XD,THIS is where I need to live
(other one is what I need around my house)


----------



## Immolate (Mar 8, 2015)

Living dead said:


> Related to room descriptions we talked about in the 200 page thread XD,THIS is where I need to live
> (other one is what I need around my house)


Extravagant! roud:


----------



## Darkbloom (Aug 11, 2013)

Anyway,Se or Ne
Hmm
I obviously have Se taste, but is that necessarily Se? For some reason I can't see it as Se, who wouldn't wanna live like I wanna live,isn't that right shiny? 
I can relate though to how Se is described in socionics,can't remember exact description but I definitely have that Se presence when I get angry especially and I pay attention to people's physical reactions, in a very intuitive way and react quickly when I'm in that mode.
Btw also I react to atmosphere around me, like, drunk people I start acting drunkish if it's relaxed atmosphere, and also I don't get sleepy when there's many things happening but when everything's too calm I automatically feel tired and start yawning,can't keep my eyes open,even though I'm not really tired.Then something exciting happens and I'm back again.Is that Se?
But I do relate very much to Si/Ne things and get along well with Si/Ne users and relate quite a lot to @Oswin here who is a Si user


----------

